# Verkaufe ein Asus ROG G501JW Notebook



## PaXten (7. Januar 2016)

Servus zusammen, zu verkaufen habe ich hier ein Neues Asus Rog G501JW Notebook, welches ich bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen habe.
Auf dem Notebook sind diverse Unterschriften vorhanden, wie z.B. von LeFloid.

Falls Interesse bestehen sollte kann ich Ihnen Gerne meine Handy Nr. geben sodas man sich dort austauschen kann !

Mfg D.Hartmann


----------

